# Some freshwater fishing spots.



## RjTheMetalhead

List of public spots I have fished or found around MB.
Won't list the campgrounds.







Behind the Food lion off 501 at Forestbrook rd.
Ive caught Bass, bream, overgrown golden shiners. Used to live 1/2 mile from here and would fish it everyday. 
Watch out for the sunken shopping carts lol.








Behind the Lowes/Ross/Kohls shopping complex at the intersection of 544 and 17 bypass. 
Caught Bass have seen bream, bowfin, and small minnows.
Sundays with nice weather a rc boat hobbyist group take up shop here. Also there is a water loving rodent(haven't got a good look at him) there.








Market Commons lakes, park at the ball fields.
Caught bass and bream, supposed to be some carp but never seen one. 








Dogwood lake in Surfside, SC. Park on the side of the road that bisects it.
Never had luck here in a few times trying.
Bass, bream, large mullet, carp and supposedly crappie.








Public waterfront park on the ICW in Socastee. Turn off 544 at Peachtree rd(at the bait and tackle do stop by) and turn under the overpass and park there. 
Haven't caught anything here yet as I just noticed it a few weeks ago!

Will add more!


----------



## fishinbob

Don't live around this area, but for a person during the winter who wants to get on some freshwater action when nothing is happening in the saltwater, these type of posts can be very helpful. I hope many people can benefit from this!


----------



## lawless

went to the waterfront park at Peachtree road went past the overpass to the end stayed little bit, wind and cold sent back.
Will try again tomorrow. 
Thanks for the info..
ANy way to fish lake Busbee??


----------



## oden

Have you ever been to Crystal lake? It is behind Myrtle Beach State Park going towards Lakewood elementary. I hear their are some good fish in there. Especially big cat fish. I have been meaning to try it for years but I just haven't been able to get around to it. I think you can park in the trees around the Antigua dr. At least that is what i have been told.

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.6524877,-78.9504371,16z


----------



## lawless

Thanks will try it


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Yes ive fished crystal lake a few times, never caught much.
Ill add some more spots tonight


----------



## surffishingsc

Market Common has Big Carp and Lots of Channel Cats. Also lots of Bass I fished there the last 6 years quite often. It is catch and release and Kayaks and Canoes are permitted.


----------



## toyotaman29

Great post RJ, I might have to try some of the places when i come down.


----------



## rabbitdog2

There's a park in Surfside I think it's at the end of 8th ave. I've heard there is good fishing there.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Hobcaw point Georgetown SC. The "broken bridge".
North section just turn off 17 at the sign. South section turn right at the light (look for indigo vision center) after the hotels.
Ive caught a bunch of catfish here, bowfin, have heard that plenty of spottails and some trout are caught there as well.
THIS IS LEGALLY FRESHWATER. 17 is the line.
Go at low tide on the southern section to see a large boat that hit the bridge and is jammed in the supports.
Both sides have portapotties, benches and the north section has a small roofed section.









Crystal Lake. Turn Here off 17:







Like stated before Ive fished a few times and never had any personal luck but some guys do good here for bass and cats. I think this is connected to the big lake at Lakewood/Pirateland.
Dont remember how we parked.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith

Thanks RJ, had 2 guys ask about fresh water areas when they were skunked on the pier the other day. it was right after you posted your bass behind lowes at 544/17bypass, I told them "maybe" thats where it was(no wild goose chase) but couldnt remember if that was the correct area, so told them about Market Commons. Hope they had some luck. This is a great post from you, thanks. K


----------



## Elgreco

I'm going to bump this up. I went exploring in my jeep looking at some different ponds. These 2 are pretty easy to get to. I didn't see any posted signs or anything. I think they are building a development at the end of this road. Not sure if there are even any fish in them? There are ponds literally everywhere around 544. My buddy says he caught some bass in the pond at the back of his house in castlewood.


Here is another one it looks like I can get to right from my house.


----------



## beady

Nice Thank you very much


----------

